# Tool handles you're proud of



## healeydays (Apr 30, 2013)

Folks,

      I know handle making can be an individual thing especially for a group of turners.  As I am looking to make a set for a full sized carbide tool set, my wife looked over at the other side of the room and said "Why not use the handles off those old baseball bats?"  Great idea, but not too creative, but I was going to reuse the wood anyways.

  The real reason for starting this thread is if you have an interesting/creative handles you either turned yourself or got from someone and you'd like to show it off, let's see them here...  

Mike B


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm partial to these! Possibly shorter than some turners would like, but they suit me just fine.






My only change if there ever is a next time would be a slight lump coming out from the hosel.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2013)

Eat your hearts out!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Custom made, personalised, engine turned tool by Rick H ( at the request of some friends :wink and handle by moi. Solid knurled aluminium and with brass ends.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 30, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Eat your hearts out!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Custom made, personalised, engine turned tool by Rick H ( at the request of some friends :wink and handle by moi. Solid knurled aluminium and with brass ends.



Does your forearm get tired? That looks...beefy!  The original pic I took of mine is on a different computer, apologies for the cross-link:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/handle-my-woodchuck-pen-pro-94036/


----------



## jyreene (Apr 30, 2013)

A workout and a hobby all in one! Do you make them in increasing weights?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's just a few of the hundreds that I have turned.


Tool Handles - Wood-of-1-Kind


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Apr 30, 2013)

_ wasn't that creative. Made mine out of a fishin rod handle_


----------



## healeydays (Apr 30, 2013)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> _ wasn't that creative. Made mine out of a fishin rod handle_



I've got a few of those lying around too.  Might have to look them over...


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnGreco said:


> Does your forearm get tired? That looks...beefy!


 


jyreene said:


> A workout and a hobby all in one! Do you make them in increasing weights?


 
Hey !!!!  Stop dissing my tools !!!! :biggrin:

Exactly 404 grams of engineering perfection in that thar tool !! :wink:

I've made pens that weigh more than that!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 30, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Eat your hearts out!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Custom made, personalised, engine turned tool by Rick H ( at the request of some friends :wink and handle by moi. Solid knurled aluminium and with brass ends.


 

Are you sure about the origins? From the looks of it I could have swore that it was the mystical carbide cutter that was protruding from burl for years and years and during that time pen turners from all over would come and try to pull it out, but to no avail. You see only the true king of the pen turners could remove the tool from the burl.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2013)

LOL Derek, your are as full of BS as I am !!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## robutacion (Apr 30, 2013)

There are certainly a huge variety and shapes of tool handles, in my opinion, is no reason why one can't have pretty handles in their tools, they may be as functional as the ugly and plain handles but, they certainly look good on the board/rack...!

The design I use is not mine, there is the general shape however, I've added lots of modifications that do not compare, nor even close to the original shape inventor.

Most of mine have the tool shaft that can be inserted on either end (double cutting tips), have the surface touching the shaft, bedded with rifle bedding material, 2 wood types and a hollow handle to keep some spare cutters, screws and helen key, all in there, handy but not absolutely necessary, I admit...!

Cheers
George


----------



## sbell111 (May 1, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Eat your hearts out!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Custom made, personalised, engine turned tool by Rick H ( at the request of some friends :wink and handle by moi. Solid knurled aluminium and with brass ends.
> ...


I assumed that some moistened bint lobbed it at him.


----------



## D.Oliver (May 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> LOL Derek, your are as full of BS as I am !!!:biggrin::tongue:


 
You're probably right Skip. Here's an alertnative theory on your tool......

The devil went down to Wales, he was looking for a soul to steal.
He was in a bind 'cos he was way behind and he was willin' to make a deal.
When he came across this young man spinnin' on a bolt and spinnin' it hot.
And the devil jumped upon a hickory stump and said: "Boy let me tell you what:
"I guess you didn't know it, but I'm a pen turner too.
"And if you'd care to take a dare, I'll make a bet with you.
"Now you spin a pretty good pen, boy, but give the devil his due:
"I bet a cutter of stainless against your soul, 'cos I think I'm better than you."
The boy said: "My name's Skiprat and it might be a sin,
"But I'll take your bet, your gonna regret, 'cos I'm the best that's ever been."

The devil opened up his case and he said: "I'll start this deal."
And fire flew from his fingertips as he hones his high speed steel.
And he pushed the skew across the blank and it made an evil hiss.
With some sandpaper and polish, there wasn't a scratch he ddin't miss.
When the devil finished, Skppy said: "Well you're pretty good ol' son.
"But sit down in that chair, right there, and let me show you how its done."

The devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.
He laid that stainless and aluminum on the ground at Skips's feet.
Skiprat said: "Devil just come on back if you ever want to try again.
"cause I told you once, you son of a gun, I'm the best there's ever been."





sbell111 said:


> I assumed that some moistened bint lobbed it at him.


 
Points awarded for Monty Python reference.


----------



## skiprat (May 1, 2013)

LMAO Derek!!!  :laugh:That is classic and you've just made my crappy day end brilliantly!! Thanks!!:biggrin:

Steven B, LOL, I reckon our trusty Assistant Moderator is Googling frantically to find out what that means!!:biggrin:


----------



## BSea (May 1, 2013)

LOL!!!

WOW Derick.  That made my day too.





Ok, it isn't a tool handle, but It's the best I could come up with.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 1, 2013)

Since it is not possible to buy a replacement hammer handle at HD or Lowes I came up with these.  Proud of them but they are not made for show


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 3, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Eat your hearts out!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Custom made, personalised, engine turned tool by Rick H ( at the request of some friends :wink and handle by moi. Solid knurled aluminium and with brass ends.





SHOWOFF :biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 3, 2013)

*tool handles*

Her's a couple I made a couple of years ago, maple and red oak. There's a hole and slot in the bottom of the handle with a little magnet glued next to it to hold the hex wrench so I can find it when I need it.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 9, 2013)

I made these two yesterday and today. The file handle is padauk 4 1/4" long. 

The carbide tool handle is walnut 15" handle and 19" overall, 1 3/8" round at the large points.  

I sanded the file handle to 240 and felt it was a little too smooth so the tool handle I sanded to 150.  Both are finished with walnut oil and used copper pipe fittings as ferrules.


----------

